# lui va non con me



## amazonka

Ciao ragazzi!
Vorrei sapere se è possibile usare "non" dopo il verbo per sottolineare qualcosa.
Per esempio, diciamo "lui non va con me" ma se voglio sottolineare che lui va però non con me, è possibile dire "lui va non con me''?
O per esempio invece " non ti senti bene?" domandare " ti senti non molto bene?" per sottolineare ''non molto''?
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Fooler

Per rendere l'enfasi di quello che capisco nel tuo esempio direi_ 

Lui *ci *va, *ma* non con me
_
Attendi altri pareri


----------



## amazonka

Fooler, grazie! E l'altra frase? "Mi sento non molto bene"? E' corretta?


----------



## Amharia

Ciao amazonka!
Io direi:

"*Non* mi sento *molto* bene"


----------



## Arnas

Cara Amharia, e perché non si può dire "Io mi sento non molto bene"??? C'è una regola? Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

amazonka said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> Vorrei sapere se è possibile usare "non" dopo il verbo per sottolineare qualcosa.
> Per esempio, diciamo "lui non va con me" ma se voglio sottolineare che lui va però non con me, è possibile dire "lui va non con me''?
> O per esempio invece " non ti senti bene?" domandare " ti senti non molto bene?" per sottolineare ''non molto''?
> Grazie in anticipo!


Ciao Amazonka,

sí, certo (ma, attenzione!!!, nella maggior parte dei casi è meglio usare i “contrari”  ).
Di norma la negazione si riferisce alla parola che segue: se la negazione anticipa il predicato, nega totalmente il compimento dell'azione dettata dallo stesso; altrimenti, se la negazione non anticipa il predicato, nega esclusivamente l'elemento della frase cui è preposto.

«Lui *non va* con me», il soggetto *non si muove* con me;
«Lui va *non con* me», il soggetto si muove *senza *(*di*) me (appunto, è piú idiomatico esprimerlo con «senza (di)»);
«Lui *non va senza* (*di*) me», il soggetto *si muove esclusivamente con* me (doppia negazione, frase affermativa)

La domanda "Ti senti *non molto* bene?" è corretta, ma non è idiomatica. In questo caso si direbbe, in maniera piú naturale, «Ti senti *poco* bene?».


----------



## Arnas

Caro Dragon, è corretto usare il verbo andare insieme a "con me"?  "Lui non va con me" mi suona un po' strano... Non dovrebbe essere "Lui non *viene* con me"? Mi sbaglio? Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Arnas,

ritengo fermamente che non vi siano errori grammaticali nelle frasi tra virgolette in OP.


----------



## amazonka

Grazie mille Drago! Proprio questo volevo sentire!!! )) Conosco bene le regole fondamentali (sono insegnante di italiano) però a volte dopo certe domande dei miei alunni finisco in un vicolo cieco)))


----------



## Arnas

Chiedo scusa, caro Dragon, però un linguista italiano mi ha spiegato che la regola grammaticale  per esprimere* un movimento*  "con me/con noi" richiede il verbo *venire  *e non *andare  *[Lui (non) viene con me/con noi]. Se c'è un'altra regola che non conosco sarei molto contento di saperla. Grazie.


----------



## Bluenoric

dragonseven said:


> «Lui va *non con* me»


No, questa proprio no...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Arnas said:


> Chiedo scusa, caro Dragon, però un linguista italiano mi ha spiegato che la regola grammaticale  per esprimere* un movimento*  "con me/con noi" richiede il verbo *venire  *e non *andare  *[Lui (non) viene con me]. Se c'è un'altra regola che non la conosco sarei molto contento di saperla.


Dipende dal contesto:
Es. "Ma figlia non va al cinema con me ma con mia moglie."


----------



## Arnas

Caro Pietruzzo, il tuo esempio significa che il mio conoscente linguista è scemo! Bravo! Complimenti! "Mia figlia non va al cinema con me..." (?!) Suona molto strano...


----------



## mercoledì

["Mia figlia non va al cinema con me..." (?!) Suona molto strano...[/QUOTE]
Infatti così da solo suona terribile. Però poi viene specificato "ma con mia moglie". Così come si direbbe "Mia figlia va al cinema con mia moglie".
Secondo me non è sbagliato quello che ti ha detto il tuo conoscente linguista.


dragonseven said:


> «Lui *non va senza* (*di*) me», il soggetto *si muove esclusivamente con* me (doppia negazione, frase affermativa)


Non sono d'accordo... questa frase afferma e specifica che lui senza di me non si muove, non è equivalente alla frase affermativa "Lui va con me"... che comunque nessuno direbbe.


----------



## amazonka

Bluenoric, "lui va, ma non con me" volevo dire. In senso che lui va in un certo posto con i suoi amici e io invece resto a casa.


----------



## Arnas

Allora, carissimi, tutto sommato: "Lui *va* da qualche parte con i suoi amici ma non con me".  Se diciamo così tutto è chiarissimo! Non capisco perché complichiamo le cose semplici... Buona serata a voi tutti.


----------



## dragonseven

amazonka said:


> Grazie mille Drago! Proprio questo volevo sentire!!!


 Prego! 



Bluenoric said:


> No, questa proprio no...


 "No", cosa?



mercoledì said:


> Secondo me non è sbagliato quello che ti ha detto il tuo conoscente linguista.


 


> Non sono d'accordo... questa frase afferma e specifica che lui senza di me non si muove, non è equivalente alla frase affermativa "Lui va con me"... che comunque nessuno direbbe.


 
"Lui, senza di me, non si muove." equivale a «Lui, solo con me, si muove.», affatto equivalente a "Lui va con me.".
(Per evitare altri fuori tema, sostituisco «andare/venire» con «partire».)
"Lui non parte senza di me." significa «Lui parte solo {con me / se ci sono anch'io}.».
No? E perché?



amazonka said:


> Bluenoric, "lui va, ma non con me" volevo dire. In senso che lui va in un certo posto con i suoi amici e io invece resto a casa.


 Per quanto mi riguarda, era chiaro.


----------



## mercoledì

dragonseven said:


> "Lui non parte senza di me." significa «Lui parte *solo* {con me / se ci sono anch'io}.».



Non ero d'accordo sulla tua spiegazione che "Lui non va (parte) senza di me" fosse equivalente "Lui va (parte) con me".
La differenza è in quel "solo". 
La frase "Lui parte con me" è un'affermazione generica, non implica che se io non ci sono lui non parte.
Spero di di essere riuscita a spiegarmi


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Mercoledí,

ti sei spiegata benissimo! 
L'unica cosa che non capisco è come possa essere "mia" quella spiegazione


----------



## mercoledì

Dragon, 
siccome avevi scritto che era una doppia negazione, e quindi la frase era affermativa, pensavo volessi dire che é equivalente alla frase affermativa.
Chiedo scusa a tutti se ho inutilmente aggiunto confusione alla confusione.


----------



## Bluenoric

dragonseven said:


> ritengo fermamente che non vi siano errori grammaticali nelle frasi tra virgolette in OP.


Stai rivolgendoti a non madrelingua, e affermare che «Lui va *non con* me» sia una costruzione ineccepibile dal punto di vista grammaticale è non solo sbagliato ma inutilmente fuorviante.


----------



## dragonseven

@mercoledì: È una frase affermativa, equivalente a quella negativa da cui deriva, con le condizioni precedentemente descritte.
Credevo d'esser stato chiaro.  
Comunque, hai fatto bene a chiedere chiarimenti. 
@Bluenoric: (Su "fuorviante", _no comment_.) Se è sbagliato, grammaticalmente parlando, dov'è l'errore? e perché è un errore?


----------



## quasi.stellar

Perché questa costruzione (che io userei solo in casi particolari) per essere chiara richiede necessariamente una congiunzione. In particolare,  una congiunzione avversaria.

Lui va, *ma* non con me.
La negazione non è riferita ad *andare* ma a *con me.*
La regola è che la negazione deve andare prima dell"elemento negato:
- non va = viene, torna, sta fermo o qualunque altra cosa possibile in luogo di andarè
- non con me = con te, con la zia, con i suoi compagni ecc

Se tu spezzi la frase e metti la congiunzione giusta, ecco che tutto torna
☺


----------



## Arnas

Cara Quasi Stellar, finalmente abbiamo ricevuto una spiegazione chiarissima!!! Grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

quasi.stellar said:


> Perché questa costruzione (che io userei solo in casi particolari) per essere chiara richiede necessariamente una congiunzione. In particolare,  una congiunzione avversaria.
> 
> Lui va, *ma* non con me.
> La negazione non è riferita ad *andare* ma a *con me.*
> La regola è che la negazione deve andare prima dell"elemento negato:
> - non va = viene, torna, sta fermo o qualunque altra cosa possibile in luogo di andarè
> - non con me = con te, con la zia, con i suoi compagni ecc
> 
> Se tu spezzi la frase e metti la congiunzione giusta, ecco che tutto torna
> ☺


 Ma non ha lo stesso significato: è un'altra frase.
Chi dice che tale frase necessita di una contrapposizione per essere corretta? 
Non trovo dove stia scritto che sintatticamente parlando sia {necessaria / obbligatoria} una congiunzione avversativa dinanzi alla negazione. Fonti a dimostrazione di quanto hai riportato?

La frase «Parte con lei.» è corretta? o "richiede necessariamente una congiunzione avversativa"? (È corretta!)
Allo stesso modo, «Parte non con lei.», che non si usa, è ugualmente corretta; non manca nulla alla frase. Infatti, equivalenti ad essa ma piú idiomatiche sono:
«Parte senza di lei.», _standard_, perché il complemento di compagnia o unione formato da «non con» si traduce con la preposizione «senza (di)»;
«Parte mica con lei.» [ad es.: «Va da solo.»], familiare (piú utilizzato nel parlato).
La contrapposizione si può trovare anche successivamente alla principale:
«Parte non con lei, ma con lui.».
Purtroppo, normalmente si dice (in maniera non proprio corretta) «Non parte con lei, ma con lui.».
Meglio dire «Parte con lui, non con lei.».

Fino a prova contraria, non è sbagliato né fuorviante quanto ho scritto in precedenza, e spero che amazonka ne dia ulteriore conferma.
Ad Arnas non era chiaro per un altro motivo, OT qui. 
EDIT:





mercoledì said:


> La frase "Lui parte con me" è un'affermazione generica, non implica che se io non ci sono lui non parte.


 Vero! Ma non se l'intonazione, il punto di maggior enfasi, è su «con».


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Parte non con lei.», che non si usa, è ugualmente corretta; non manca nulla alla frase


Appunto. Non si usa, quindi non ha senso dire che è corretta.



dragonseven said:


> Fonti a dimostrazione di quanto hai riportato?


Per come la vedo io dovresti essere tu a citare una fonte autorevole in cui venga usata questa strana struttura. "Parte non con lei" senza la sua naturale conclusione "ma con un'altra".


----------



## Arnas

Caro Dragon, non ci capiamo... Forse usiamo le lingue diverse? Forse c'è un'altra lingua italiana?..  Il fatto è che la domanda è la stessa!!! Amazonka ha chiesto se si può dire "Lui va non con me". Un linguista italiano mi ha spiegato che la frase corretta deve essere "Lui *non *va con me" perché il *non *è sempre anteposto al verbo [Luca Serianni. Grammatica italiana, p. 505].  Se cara Amazonka vuole sottolineare che lui va, p.es., non con lei ("... non con me") si deve dire "Lui va, *ma *non con me".  E questa opinione è di *un linguista italiano*.  Saluti e baci!


----------



## dragonseven

Da norma, se la negazione si riferisce al verbo (e questo è espresso), il «non» lo anticipa sempre; per cui, in frase finita può essere esclusivamente «Lui non va con lei.» e non «* Lui va non con lei.».
In contrapposizione, vale quanto detto da quasi.stellar.
Tuttavia, sono possibili anche le espressioni «Lui va con i suoi amici, non con lei.» e «Lui va.  Non (va) con lei.», meglio ancora sostituendo «non con» con «senza (di)».


----------



## barking fellows

Arnas said:


> Chiedo scusa, caro Dragon, però un linguista italiano mi ha spiegato che la regola grammaticale  per esprimere* un movimento*  "con me/con noi" richiede il verbo *venire  *e non *andare  *[Lui (non) viene con me/con noi]. Se c'è un'altra regola che non conosco sarei molto contento di saperla. Grazie.


Esatto Arnas, se la frase e' tutta qui, ha ragione il linguista con cui hai parlato, e si tratta di un argomento delicato per i nativi dell'est europeo, che tendono sempre a sbagliare su questo punto.
Va detto pero' che 1. questo non e' l'argomento dell'OP; 2. "Lui non viene con me" significa che io vado senza di lui, mentre se voglio dire che "lui va, ma senza di me", devo usare il verbo andare, come nell'esempio di Pietruzzo al #12



> Eliminato commento fuori luogo


----------



## Arnas

Esatto, caro Barking, sono assolutamente d'accordo!!! È proprio questo quanto si voleva provare.


----------



## King Crimson

> Nota di moderazione: per favore concentriamoci sul tema della discussione ed evitiamo interventi inutilmente polemici ed attacchi personali. Ricordo a tutti la *Regola 10: Cortesia e rispetto in ogni momento*.
> A malincuore devo avvisarvi che ulteriori messaggi che violino questa regola comporteranno la chiusura della discussione.


----------

